# khyber medical college admission ?



## stn (Apr 15, 2007)

hey, i was wondering when is the admission date of KMC because i have just been told that army entrance test has been done and i missed it. I am in pre-med final year and don't want to miss kmc entrance test too . Also if anybody can tell me the admission dates of some other medical colleges in Peshawar, that would be nice.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

i think the entrance exam is in September/October


----------

